# So who plays Golf



## Bod42

Really getting back into my golf this Summer and wondering who else on here plays.

Had trials for the club golf team, the first time in about 15 years since I was a junior, and won my first match so thats awesome. 

Bought the new titleist 917 fairway and again this is my first brand spanking new club in 13 years, fully custom fitted through a 2 hour long session and the new clubs are amazing. 

Currently playing off 7 but want this a fair few shots lower by the end of the summer.


----------



## dholdi

I play............badly


----------



## wee man

If I want to lose a ball I will just throw it away! As for ruining a good walk.........

Wee Man


----------



## camerashy

Played from the age of 14 to about 25 the got married and that put an end to it.
My claim to fame was winning the Torquay Open when I was 16.


----------



## President Swirl

Used to play for the local club in the Junior West Midlands team. Many moons ago. Still try to play a bit. I'll shoot 73 or 90, depends on the day! I have a thing for collecting clubs.


----------



## Bod42

camerashy, can always start again. I played from 7 to 17 then stopped for 10 yrs due to work and I've just started up again.

President Swirl, any real stand out clubs. The new 917 fairway is inclredible, hitting the toe or heel seems to make zero difference.


----------



## President Swirl

I used to sell clubs In 96-97. So I had to get some Zing 2 irons. Green dot, red jz steels shafts. Had some nice Srixon I-201 irons which have gone to Scotland as some holiday clubs. Some Tp 18 and 9 irons. Some Wilson fg49 irons. Also some Hogan Apex irons. An utterly mint Scotty Cameron putter, and a Yonex adx 200i carbon driver, also a nice Ping IsI titanium driver. I currently use Callaway X-16 pro irons, 6.5 rifles. An "old" R510 Driver 8.5 x-flex. Also a 975 14.5 3 wood with a proforce 65 x-flex shaft. And a Cleveland 900 52 gap and 60 lob. And a Titleist 56. Topped off with a B60 copper putter that I've had since my 17th birthday.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks Bod42 went to the driving range with my Grandson last week and was hitting some good shots feel the urge coming back


----------



## Naddy37

How do you get a club to be custom fitted? What's the difference?


----------



## percymon

neilos said:


> How do you get a club to be custom fitted? What's the difference?


For woods, it tends to be shaft length, weight, and flex (although now even more complicated with launch angle and ball spin rates). Most wood heads are adjustable these days, so there are multiple options on how the shaft is inserted into the head, which affects loft and face angle (closed - open). Then there are adjustable weights which can also influence the ball flight (low/high/ slice/fade/straight/draw/hook)

Thats a simplified version ! - swing speed, angle of attack and other factors are also considered in a proper fitting session


----------



## President Swirl

I know these new drivers smash it miles, but adjusting them to help you draw or fade seems a bit like cheating. Also, I really lament the demise of the long irons. No more 3 and sometimes 4 irons! 5-sand iron is not a full set. Hybrids or not. No hybrid that gets up in the morning and makes you toast, will give you same feeling as a pure 2 or 3 iron once mastered. Yes, I have a Taylor Made titanium driver, but it's a Model T in a world of Teslas. It's only 11 years old! I'll finish my ovaltine now and have a nap.


----------



## K777mk2

was youngest ever junior member at 9 years way back in 1977. got a hole in one when 14. (Lady Dorothy hole 15 Par3 if anyone knows it).
Stopped playing when I met my then to be wife when I was 16, much to my old mans disappointment.
Played occasionally since, but left the driver at home some how developed a slice.
Kind of gave up completely but its always been in my blood i guess. Albeit never got below 19 handicap.
But persuaded my biz partner this year to start to play, had some lessons, stopped the slice, and will be back on it in the spring next year again I hope.

Oh, and the pro I had has taught me how to draw or fade without any adjust of the club, just all in the twist of the wrists (in my case).

I am also old school like President Swirl


----------



## Bod42

President Swirl said:


> I used to sell clubs In 96-97. So I had to get some Zing 2 irons. Green dot, red jz steels shafts. Had some nice Srixon I-201 irons which have gone to Scotland as some holiday clubs. Some Tp 18 and 9 irons. Some Wilson fg49 irons. Also some Hogan Apex irons. An utterly mint Scotty Cameron putter, and a Yonex adx 200i carbon driver, also a nice Ping IsI titanium driver. I currently use Callaway X-16 pro irons, 6.5 rifles. An "old" R510 Driver 8.5 x-flex. Also a 975 14.5 3 wood with a proforce 65 x-flex shaft. And a Cleveland 900 52 gap and 60 lob. And a Titleist 56. Topped off with a B60 copper putter that I've had since my 17th birthday.


8.5 with an X flex. Must give it a decent rip to have that setup. I am still gaming a R510 TP driver. I might change this year but 400quid for a custom fit is a lot of money to throw down on a club especially when I need new wedges and they would probably save me more strokes.



neilos said:


> How do you get a club to be custom fitted? What's the difference?


Everyone should get custom fit, the difference can be 40 yards on your drives. Most shops will custom fit these days but better to find someone who has a Trackman or Flightscope and stay away from American Golf, they havent got the slightest clue about fitting, will just tell you that club is perfect to get a sale, even ripping off kids. Sorry got sidetracked.

Custom fitting as said custom fits all aspects of the club to your swing. So I got fitted 3 weeks ago and I'm a fast swinger with quite a short aggressive swing so I got a shaft that is low launching, tip stiff, X-stiff and heavy at 80grams. Most people out there need the opposite of me. The results from my fitting were that I went in with a 17 degree fairway, came out with a 16.5 degree, not much difference but I am carrying it 20 yards further with lots more roll as the laucnh angle of my old club was way to high so by using a different shaft, I have added distance.


----------



## President Swirl

Hi bod. I hit my driver too high with normal lofts. I find the 8.5 ideal for a flatter shape with decent carry. I tried a stiff driver, but it was like herding cattle. I haven't had it checked for a while, but my driver swing speed was 115mph+. I don't play nearly as often as I used to. I intend to start more regular games next year. I won't use the Cameron putter much, it's as good as new. I bought it off my friend. It was his Dad's but he sadly passed before he could use it. Rather than it going on e-bay to a trader for a big mark-up I said I'd give it a home. I'll keep it. Morally, I can't sell it.


----------



## President Swirl

Hi again bod. Definetly spend more on some good wedges than your driver. I wholly recommend Cleveland. I have driven short par 4s with an old Mizuno driver that cost me £20. Plenty of very capable drivers out there second hand for less than £100.


----------



## Bod42

115+ is a very good swing speed. I'm around the 110 mark at the moment. I was an absolute bomber when I was younger but a lot more accurate these days. Ya I have vokey wedges which I love but they are coming up to 15 years old so not quite getting the spin that I need and Ive joined a course where the greens are lightning fast. 

The new drivers dont go any further, the new fairways do but drivers dont. The advantage with the drivers is the strike. You hit an old driver out of the toe and you can lose 25% distance, with the new clubs it makes barely any difference so average ball speed does go up. But I middle my 510TP 99% of the time so no advantage going to a new driver really.


----------



## shane_c

Was big into it when I was younger, playing off 7 at 16. Stopped when I went to college and never really got back into it. Played a bit this year and still have a bit of game in me.

Using titleist 983k 9.5 s flex driver, ping g2 14degree with stiff NV shaft 3wood, titleist 690mb 3-pw, taylormade tp 52, 56 and 60 degree wedges. 

Love my setup, am not swayed by these 460cc drivers at all.


----------



## Bod42

Played in a competition at the weekend, shot a 10 over 81, played better than that score and I left 6 stupid shots out there and played the par 5s at 3 over par which is extremely unlike me. Hoping to play again this weekend but need to detail the new car so hard choice lol.

On a positive note, I hit my new 3 wood 3 times and 2 of the drives were over 300yards, crazy 3 wood distance.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Got my handicap down to 10 briefly, but haven't played for years due to an eye problem.

Still have the clubs etc, so you never know......


----------



## Gleammachine

Just started playing a little more frequent again this year (once a fortnight) with the odd trip to the range in between, gone from 10-7 handicap in the space of 3 months, would ultimately like to be down to 5 or 6 next year.

Much like a few of the guys, I started playing at age14 and got down to 5 handicap by the time I was 16, became the assistant to the pro for a couple of years, my big dream of doing it for a living, alas the shop pro money was shocking and I met girls and gave it up.

Got married and started again and got my handicap back down to 3 and played consistently to it and represented my club in tournaments etc..

I then started up Gleammachine and once again golf fell by the wayside due to lack of free time. 

But I'm back now and really enjoying it at the moment, changed my Taylormade irons for a little more forgiving Ping i25, also I can't get round the huge driver heads, so treated myself to a TM Burner mini driver with a custom X-stiff shaft (12 degrees and length of 3 wood, but still capable of 300-320 yards).

The evolution of club technology is staggering, gone are my persimmon driver, laminated fairway woods and butter knife type bladed irons.


----------



## Kyle 86

I've just started playing again after many years of not playing. Im really enjoying it and have the bug back but i need to improve a lot but hopefully i will be better by the summer and shoot decent scores. Trying to persuade the mrs to get me a new 3 wood TM aeroburner

Winter golf i struggle as i hit so close to the floor. Played yesterday and it wasn't great the greens were like concrete slabs 😂. Driving and short game is fine but my moddle game lets me down massively ATM

My driver has an adjustable neck and I've set it at +2 so it's 12.5 degree loft and it's perfect. It's a Callaway XR. Just brought a new odyssey putter with superstroke grip and it's brilliant. Going to treat myself to some Callaway XR cup 360 irons in the new year 😍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42

Gleammachine sounds like a simular position to me, got down to 2 at 17 and now Ive bought a house and have a little more time on my hands, I'm trying to represent my club and get my handicap back down.

The most frustrating thing is when I started back after 10 years, I had this perfect draw, could shape the ball easily, my bad shot was just an easy to control straight push and I was hitting it really long, then i tried to improve and got worse for a few years but finally feel like I'm turning a corner and will soon be posting some decent scores.


----------

